# Grillin' and Smokin'...again



## wacbzz

Tonight, I was at home with my daughter while my wife was at work, so, we decided to grill (again). No steaks tonight, but rather, sliders.

After mixing the beef with a couple of different rubs/spices










To the grill...










Oh no he didn't...is that an Illusione, or did he just break out the Hell's Handle?!?










Hurry up Dad...these shoes are starting to hurt my feet!










Nothing says slider like ketchup, mustard, pickles, and cheese on a small potato bun










Oh crap...that's not an Illusione. That's a Weapons of Mass Destruction ambush!










So it is what it is...





































Thanks for looking. :thumb:


----------



## Scott W.

Simply excellent, enjoy!


----------



## showcattle

Those sliders looked delicious, as well as the cigars. Is your hamburger press a yellow plastic thing, Ive heard good things about them.


----------



## BDog

Tasty Eats followed by a nice selection of drink and smoke! Thats the way to do it! I could almost smell the sliders and that Viaje WMD!


----------



## wacbzz

showcattle said:


> Those sliders looked delicious, as well as the cigars. Is your hamburger press a yellow plastic thing, Ive heard good things about them.


The press is like a mustard yellow/orange color. For the sliders, it has three compartments, and I have a larger version for single burgers. I've never used a press before, but after using the larger one last week, I'll never go back to simply patting out a burger for the grill. It seems silly to use a press, but I swear it keeps the burgers from bloating up in the middle.



BDog said:


> Tasty Eats followed by a nice selection of drink and smoke! Thats the way to do it! I could almost smell the sliders and that Viaje WMD!


The beer that I was drinking later that is barely visible in the last photo on the left side is the Oktoberfest from Left Hand Brewery.

_Zicke zacke, zicke zacke, hoi, hoi, hoi_


----------



## 36Bones

Looks delicious Wil. I haven't had sliders in forever. I remember when my little one was that small. Now shes 22, 6'1" and married. Making memories with your daughter and enjoying some quality beer and smokes to boot. I suggest it doesn't get any better than that!! :chk

P.S. That hat is pretty damn awesome too. :yo:


----------



## BDog

I actually went to elementary school with Adam Corrola if you can believe it! He was one of two of the notorious bullies in the school and was very crass even at a young age. 

The sliders do look awesome and I want to try the press. I like how it makes the little swirls in the meat. Who makes it?


----------



## wacbzz

BDog said:


> I actually went to elementary school with Adam Corrola if you can believe it! He was one of two of the notorious bullies in the school and was very crass even at a young age.
> 
> The sliders do look awesome and I want to try the press. I like how it makes the little swirls in the meat. Who makes it?


The Man Show was simply an extension of his personality - and I loved it!

The press is made by Charcoal Companion. You can find them online at a ton of places, but I got my two presses from Kroger (a grocery store here in VA) on summer close-out for dirt cheap. The single burger press was $2.49 and the tripple slider press was $1.99.


----------



## wacbzz

From a slightly earlier time...

Ribs



















Two different Fatty's





































Sorry there's no cigars in those photos...


----------



## jphank

What on earth did you wrap up in all that bacon??


----------



## wacbzz

jphank said:


> What on earth did you wrap up in all that bacon??


:biggrin1:

That's a fatty. There are a bunch of ways to cook them, but for mine, essentially, you take a tube of breakfast sausage (I use Jimmy Dean, but there are a ton of brands out there), pound it out flat, add your ingredients - in the above case, I added potatoes and two types of cheese - roll it all together, lay it over a bacon weave, and grill.

I promise, if you like meat, you will love this. My Father-in-Law scoffed at the idea, and he ended up being the one that ate the most.


----------



## shakinghorizons

Incredible pictures!! Looks like a great time with your daughter as well. I just *might* have to steal your fatty idea!


----------



## BDog

Fatty , fatty 2 x 4! Looks Delicious! Careful with that barbeque sauce. Add it only in the last 2 minutes so as to not burn the sauce and create lots of carcinogens. I know its not as good that way but better for you. Although judging by your choice of grilling ingredients I am not sure health is the first thing that comes to mind. :lol:


----------



## 36Bones

Look at all that delicious bacon. Now there's a heart attack, I can sink my teeth into. :bounce:


----------



## wacbzz

BDog said:


> Fatty , fatty 2 x 4! Looks Delicious! Careful with that barbeque sauce. Add it only in the last 2 minutes so as to not burn the sauce and create lots of carcinogens. I know its not as good that way but better for you. Although judging by your choice of grilling ingredients I am not sure health is the first thing that comes to mind. :lol:


No sauce on the ribs. That's two different kinds of rub and the dark part is called bark; very desireable and very tasty. They took about four hours to smoke/cook. When you pick the ribs up at one end with tongs, the bark should break so that you can just see the meat underneath.

Here you go > BBQ Bark

BTW, I only cook fatty's for guests - you're right, a bacon bomb every week _would_ be detrimental to one's health!!

Shakinghorizons - you're not taking my idea. Besides, I'm the kind of BBQ guy that loves to share. Have at it!


----------



## wacbzz

Just a few more...

More bacon goodness









































































Thanks for checking out my pictures.

Oh yeah, I'm putting together an epic bomb...:tape:


----------



## 36Bones

You, my friend, are *THE* Grill Master. :bowdown:


----------



## Jonnyrl1

36Bones said:


> You, my friend, are *THE* Grill Master. :bowdown:


OMG he really is! I gotta try some of these recipes out. Everything looks so damn tasty!!!


----------



## 3r1ck

wacbzz said:


>


What are these?! They look ridiculous.


----------



## wacbzz

3r1ck said:


> What are these?! They look ridiculous.


Here's what you do...

*Cut some pre-cooked sausage (I use Hillshire Farms Beef Smoked Sausage) into small pieces about a half inch thick or so. 
*Wrap each piece with some thick cut bacon so that after the sausage is wrapped, it forms a crude bowl. (use a toothpick to hold the bacon on the sausage). 
*Separately, mix a small bit of sour cream with a lot of cream cheese, some shredded cheese (I use cheddar), and rub of your choice (I love Simply Marvelous Cherry). 
*Pipe the crude bowl shape with this mixture by stuffing the mixture into a ziplock baggie and cutting the corner off of one side. 
*Top this mixture with brown sugar. 
*Grill until the bacon is done.

If you have five people over, make 30. _There will not be any leftovers._ :lol:


----------



## Deadhead Dave

Bacon is amazing.





Also, where do I get one of those hats??


----------



## wacbzz

Jim Gaffigan is the bomb! Thanks for posting that video.



Deadhead Dave said:


> Also, where do I get one of those hats??


The Drew Estate Hat? Mine came with some sticks that I purchased from a member here. They are all sold at @ Drew Estate. Maybe somebody has one lying around...


----------



## Loki21

Can't stop looking at your cooking threads I'm in love with the pics. Wow man I'm going to try some of these.


----------

